# VPN Server chap-secrets

## cmd1234

Every time a client connects the chap-secrets file goes back to being "user" * "passwd", and it happens as the connection goes up

I am using

net-dialup/ppp 0.3.23

net-dialup/pptpd 1.3.3

----------

## dedi51

i have the same problem.   :Sad: 

----------

